# TD Jakes



## Average Joey (Feb 5, 2005)

Alright,let`s hear it.I`ve heard that he waters down the Trinity.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 5, 2005)

Heretic. Avoid him. Help others to do so as well.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 5, 2005)

The answer is yes.


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Heretic. Avoid him. Help others to do so as well.



Yes,I agree.I see a prideful man when I look upon his book covers.

A woman where I work(who I do believe is true Christian) watches him.

Anything to show and tell her about him?

Thankyou for moving this.I thought I made a mistake putting it in General Discussions.Looks as though I was right.

[Edited on 2-5-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 5, 2005)

TV Jakes


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 5, 2005)

I just posted most of the info related on a secular message board I frequent. 

Here:

http://www.the5thquarter.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=20005&view=findpost&p=334056


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 5, 2005)

He used to be a Oneness Pentecostal, and still retains much of that influence on the Trinity. He also preaches a Word of Faith-esque message at times.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Feb 5, 2005)

How is it that these guys call themselves Ministers of the Gospel and yet when pressed will say they are not theologians, like that somehow excuses error. I don't get it.


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> I just posted most of the info related on a secular message board I frequent.
> 
> Here:
> ...



I enjoyed reading this.Thankyou sir!:bigsmile:


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 7, 2005)

TD Jake$, Joel Ol$teen


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by OS_X_
> ...



NP. I need to actually make this an article of some sort for my site (and DL the related articles from CRJ, CT and so forth). 

I don't think Jakes will ever take a stand one way or the other, truth be told. He wants to be viewed as a 'uniter' and not a 'divider'..... so being a theological relativist is the best way. Brings more people to you and more people = more money.


----------



## hhtuck (Feb 8, 2005)

*Speaking of T.D. Jakes...*

I just got lambasted at a Super Bowl party for saying that T.D. Jakes is a heretic. They thought it was arrogant of me to say that since I "don't know his heart."


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hhtuck_
> I just got lambasted at a Super Bowl party for saying that T.D. Jakes is a heretic. They thought it was arrogant of me to say that since I "don't know his heart."



You may not know his heart, but you sure know his theology; is that not enough? This is how one is determined to be orthodox or unorthodox. For all that would be worth, no one would ever be able to claim heresy ever as only God knows the heart......silliness.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> TD Jake$, Joel Ol$teen



Don't forget Clepto...er... Creflo Dollar:







and Benny:






and here's one more for T(rinity) D(enying) Jakes....


----------



## daveb (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 16, 2005)

T.D Jakes shows the power of Oratory and Rhetoric. It doesn't matter what is preached, as long as it is preached good. 

Let's face it, T.D Jakes and Olsteen have way more sauce in their presentation than Old Man Sproul and Sproul Jr  :

[Edited on 2-16-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't know, RCjr is pretty salty.


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 17, 2005)

Charisma is what sales these guys!People love a worldly motivational preacher.


----------

